# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  committed reloaded

## bensen

hallo,
o.g. video ist seit 1.8. zum download am start.

http://www.mistral.com/public/conten...index_eng.html

----------


## jou

die erste dvd war ja wohl der hammer, bin die zweite grad am loaden!

----------


## bensen

kannste auch online schauen!

----------


## max2air

is echt ein schnes video. Habs mir mal online angesehen.

Wollte es dann auch zur zu hause aufm tv haben, nur ich wei leider nicht mit welchem programm man die heruntergeladene datei ffnen bzw, brenne kann. Vielleicht knnt ihr mir da ja irgendwie weiterhelfen.

Greetz, Mario

----------


## bensen

hallo,
die datei ist eine mpg4 datei.dieses format musste vorher in ein dvd kompatibles format umwandeln und kannst es dann mit nero oder anderer software brennen.dafr gibts ne menge tools z.b. hier http://www.chip.de/downloads/DivxToD..._13015248.html
probiert hab ichs noch nicht.sollte aber funzen.

viel spass

----------


## Schluppi

an dem marketingmodell sollten sich die anderen der branche mal n beispiel nehmen!!!

super bilder, super mukke

----------


## KiffaBruda

hallo leute

wieviele committetd gibts den? gibts da noch mehr als den ersten und dieses hier??

habt ihr auch vllt ein paar linkz fr mich.... find die streifen die ich bis jetzt gesehen hab echt genial und des fr lau... hamma geil....

----------


## Mr.Mystic

Hi,

ja, da msste es mehrere von geben. Bei Youtube gibts auch einen Trailer von Committed 2006, den ich ziemlich cool finde. Nur leider scheint es so, als wrde es auf der offiziellen Seite "peterfilm.se" immer nur den aktuellen Film zum downlaod geben. Seit Committed Reloaded ist der 2007er Committed nmlich leider auch verschwunden. Falls jemand den 2006er hat, lasst es mich bitte wissen.

Viele Gre
Michael

----------


## bensen

moin den gibts doch noch bei peter film.

http://www.peterfilm.se/index2.html

----------


## Mr.Mystic

Ahh...vielen Dank!

Wenn ich gewusst htte, dass der Link "..../index2.html" heit, htte ich den auch noch gefunden. Auf der Startseite von peterfilm.se sehe ich jedenfalls keine Verlinkung mehr zu dem Film. Weiss vielleicht jemand zufllig, wo es den 2006er noch gibt?

----------


## bensen

Ja das stimmt den findet man schlecht.Also soweit ich wei gibt es nur zwei Teile.Comitted und Committed Reloaded

----------


## Mr.Mystic

Hi,

ich habe gerade noch mal den genannten Trailer gesucht. Hier ist er:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZiAq0Ip3To

Das ist definitiv nicht aus dem Committed Film, den wir kennen. Am Ende steht auch Release Winter 2006/2007. Ich hoffe, dass es noch irgendwo eine Mglichkeit gibt, an den Film heranzukommen. Den Trailer finde ich mal Hammergeil!

Gru
Michael

----------


## tejat

der link zum Film lautet

http://www.mistral.com/video/Mistral...d_Reloaded.zip

----------

